# It's Finally Time to Relax



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I just finished a major project that I've been working on for over six months. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...crimshaw-commissioned-work-2.html#post3700366

My wife, kids, nephew and brother are all gone for the day. It's finally time to just sit back and relax...
A Camacho Diploma, a refreshing beverage and some inspirational reading.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Good job, enjoy the rest!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like you've got some good "you time" on your hands to relax. Enjoy it. I love moments like that.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

congrats Darrel, having seen the piece a few days ago I can say it was well worth the time you put into it. I can't wait to hear how the collector reacts the first time he sees it.


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah, _love_ the Diploma!



DarrelMorris said:


> I just finished a major project that I've been working on for over six months.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...crimshaw-commissioned-work-2.html#post3700366
> 
> My wife, kids, nephew and brother are all gone for the day. It's finally time to just sit back and relax...
> A Camacho Diploma, a refreshing beverage and some inspirational reading.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Enjoy your day!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jphank said:


> I hope you Enjoyed your day!


fixed for ya


----------

